# Loners at the Dressage!



## blueheron (9 August 2012)

If like me you've come by yourself today, come and find me and say hello! I'm sat round the back of stand 212, wearing a navy equestrian 2012 shirt and wearing a navy 'Cal' baseball cap.


----------

